# SHTF gun cleaning kits



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I’ve been working on my INCH bag and trying to eliminate/replace unassay items. Concentrating on my gun cleaning kit, I have the military issue AR cleaning kit, steel rod, 5.56. barrel brush, chamber brush and patch jig. Added a 9mm brush and rod to clean my Glock. 

Or

Maybe I should replace the kit with something else. I really don’t like the steel rods in the military kit anyway.

Has anyone had any experience with the Otis kits? Or what are you going to use to clean your weapons when the SHTF?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have the Otis kit for ar15. It is great and I would recommend it for anyone. I took the bolt scraper thing out and put some brushes for my sidearm in its place. You get a lot of capabilities in a small package.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I have the Otis AR kit as well. Excellent kit, and I keep it attached to my get out of dodge kit because I know I can use it to clean my other weapons if need be. I don't have any qualms with the bolt scraper, and as such it's been left with mine. If you're not already carrying an extra hammer, there's a pouch in the Otis kit you can use to store some spare parts.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I use the "The whole Kit and Caboodle" from Otis. Carries small, Works with most every gun I carry, hunting or at the range. Always have a small ziplock with extra cleaning patches. Although I find it nice to be able to pick up the AR or the M1A or the sks and be good to go.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My kit has been added to and growing for some 55 years. I have so much oil, patches, rods, and brass brushes, they'll last me the rest of my life -- even if I cleaned my guns every day. :grin:
What I am running short on is Hoppe's #9 Solvent. Think I'll stock up on a LOT of it. Thanks for the reminder. Gives me a good excuse to go spend some time in my favorite store ... my LGS. (Small place, great folks)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I try and buy an extra Hoppes#9 Solvent everytime I'm at the sporting goods store. Otis kit is great, I highly suggest getting a couple. I know some of you don't like to use Bore Snakes by Hoppe but I use them regularly. I try and keep an extra couple of them around. Same with brushes, you can find some cheap wire brushes with different levels of stiffness at Tractor Supply. Good idea to remind everyone to have extra patches, solvent etc in your bags as well as extra stores around the house.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have the do it all Otis kit. I keep some synthetic motor oil, Simple Clean form Wally World, lithium grease. Cotton GI surplus patches. With an ak, motor oil and a knotted boot lace might be good enough.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have the Otis kit for ar15. It is great and I would recommend it for anyone. I took the bolt scraper thing out and put some brushes for my sidearm in its place. You get a lot of capabilities in a small package.


I was wondering about the bone tool. Since I have piston AR's not that much carbon deposits on the bolt and its parts. The 3 gun Otis kit has more of the items I need 5.56, 9MM, 40cal, 45cal and 12 gauge shotguns but doesn't have the bone tool so it looks like the best choice of me.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> I was wondering about the bone tool. Since I have piston AR's not that much carbon deposits on the bolt and its parts. The 3 gun Otis kit has more of the items I need 5.56, 9MM, 40cal, 45cal and 12 gauge shotguns but doesn't have the bone tool so it looks like the best choice of me.


I have the three gun kit as well, it covers all my needs. Just buy a bone tool on the side and you're all set! I also agree that a bag of bore snakes is worth having as well.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Products special made for guns are very expensive. 
I do as my granddads did and keep some kerosene for cleaning and Mobile-1 motor oil for lube. 
They just used whatever oil they had on hand.
Good to go, old folks been doing it for many years.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I try and buy an extra Hoppes#9 Solvent everytime I'm at the sporting goods store. Otis kit is great, I highly suggest getting a couple. I know some of you don't like to use Bore Snakes by Hoppe but I use them regularly. I try and keep an extra couple of them around. Same with brushes, you can find some cheap wire brushes with different levels of stiffness at Tractor Supply. Good idea to remind everyone to have extra patches, solvent etc in your bags as well as extra stores around the house.


I like the bore snakes for field use. Drop one in the case with whatever rifle(s) you're bringing to the range, and if you start getting fliers or other odd behavior, bust it through the barrel a couple of times. When I'm at home, I use my regular gear.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Products special made for guns are very expensive.
> I do as my granddads did and keep some kerosene for cleaning and Mobile-1 motor oil for lube.
> They just used whatever oil they had on hand.
> Good to go, old folks been doing it for many years.


The way you talk about your grandfathers using these items you must be very young BD. Since Mobil 1 came out in 1974 :grin: Hoppes 9,WD 40, and gun oil for me. I have been doing that since 1964. Have started to use CLP instead of gun oil. But still use Hoppes and WD 40 to clean. If kerosene and Mobile-1 motor oil is all you have its better then nothing.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> The way you talk about your grandfathers using these items you must be very young BD. Since Mobil 1 came out in 1974 :grin: Hoppes 9,WD 40, and gun oil for me. I have been doing that since 1964. Have started to use CLP instead of gun oil. But still use Hoppes and WD 40 to clean. If kerosene and Mobile-1 motor oil is all you have its better then nothing.


That's the point, it was during the depression. Sorry I didn't make it more clear. 
I use Mobile-1, they didn't.



Boss Dog said:


> Products special made for guns are very expensive.
> I do as my granddads did and keep some kerosene for cleaning and Mobile-1 motor oil for lube.
> They just used whatever oil they had on hand.
> Good to go, old folks been doing it for many years.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> That's the point, it was during the depression. Sorry I didn't make it more clear.
> I use Mobile-1, they didn't.


Today's motor oils and kerosene do not have the same ingredients as they did in or during the depression. Today motor oils have detergents and other additives that my harm plastic and polymer parts. I would hesitate to use them on my firearms just to save a few bucks. If I was in a SHTF situation then YES I would use them if I could not find something else.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Seem to me y'all would use sewing machine oil? I think it's still one of the cleanest, light oils?

I would use the industrial kerosene too for making wd-40. I bet the home heater grade has additives and stuff too where the commercial kind probly closer to coal oil 

You can either add oil to a solvent cleaner or remove oil in it, according to your desire.....but it would be a dangerous mess trying to de-soap or mess with "unleaded" any way. U can, labor intensive blow up poisonous when better is easier, but can.

We robbed the sewing machine and plain electronic device oil - some electric stuff oils have stuff in them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best oil that I have found for my guns is a 50/50 mix of ATF and kerosine. It is light enough to get into tight places and lubes well enough for any action. For semi autos with slides mix 40 % motor honey with 60% ATF. 

It is cheaper than any "gun lube' and better than most of them.


----------



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

Patch worm. Cheap, comes with buttons for different calibers. Or you could make one similar if you wanted with weed eater line, melt one end smash it while hot to size. 20/20 Concepts shooting accessories


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Go to the local household center of your department store and pick up a spool of brass picture hanging wire. Use it to pull patches through your guns with a small piece of wood for a handle.

The brass won't scratch the bore (like dirt will when it is embedded in plastic or cloth) and it will hold patches easily of any size for any bore from .17 to .50 calibers. You can reuse one 30" piece of wire many times and you have a spool with 25, 50 100 or more feet to replace it with when necessary. You can also pull a brush with it. 

I have one piece rods for cleaning in each gun case with a chamber guide. I also have a couple of spools of brass wire.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have all sorts of cleaning kits and supplies for my guns, both long and handguns. If I was to run out of the cleaner and oils, transmission fluid works in a pinch for a cleaner and the motor oil works as a lube. A rag and a rod of some sort, you are good to go.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Decided to order the OTIS 3 gun kit and got it yesterday. First impression is it’s just what I have been looking for. Light weight to carry in my INCH bag and has all the tools needed to clean my 9mm, 5.56 and 12ga shotgun and some calibers that I don’t have. I added an OTIS 30cal brush for my 7.62/30cal rifles to the kit so it will now clean all the guns in my safe

The Otis kit size is about 4 inch in diameter and 2.25 inch high. Takes up a lot less space in my INCH bag than the military issue 5.56 cleaning kit that I have in there now. The Otis kit also works on more calibers and has more tools to clean the 5.56. Not sure if the Otis kit is worth the 50 dollars but 3 bore snakes would cost about that much.

I know there are other ways to clean a firearm; some of you have discussed it in this tread. But I’m trying to develop my INCH bag to be tool heavy. I think in a SHTF situation tools are going to essential to long term survival. Where I live food, water, and shelter are easy to come by if you have the tools to get and keep them.


----------

